# Making Hands with bendable fingers



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I needed hands for my witch that could stand up to hours of movement and could bend in a realistic way.

After designing the hands for my Jack Skellington out of 1/2" PVC. I thought this would be a good solution for my stirring witch. The only down side is Home Depot and Lowes don't sell PVC that is any smaller (that I have found) than 1/2".

There was however a place online that sells 1/4" PVC which is perfect for realistic fingers. You might have luck finding the PVC at a plumber's supply store.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/album.php?albumid=1631

Sorry it's set up a little backwards. There wasn't an option to move the pics around.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

I use reticulation risers which are quite thin but work very well. I'm covering mine with air dry clay for skeletal hands and carpet latex/batting for zombie hands.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice job dionicia. Is that a hot glue hand? looks great.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Just Whisper said:


> Nice job dionicia. Is that a hot glue hand? looks great.


Yes the hand is made with hot glue. I used clay to make a well for pouring the glue to make the sides of the hands.


----------



## Hallow (Aug 22, 2009)

Great idea


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I typically hate making hands, but this is something I'll give a try. Great idea.


----------

